# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box تحديثات :  SL-BOX new updat Samsung v1.06

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SL-BOX Samsung v1.06 
ADD Write Flash for Qualcomm based models 
F480
F480t
F480v
F488
F490
F490v
F700
F700v
G800
G808
L170
L170v
L760
L760v
L768
L768v
M8800
S7330
T919
U700
U700b
U700v
U708
U900
U908
Z170
Z170v
Our flasher can flash original Flash files ! you can find on net or on our support
we start now upload 15Gb of flash  
All samsung will be supported, we work on update* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

